# eBay: 1967 Campus Green Schwinn Super Sport



## Schwinn499 (Aug 29, 2015)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=141759350085

Late '66 frame and the fork is little gnarly as usual, but it looks really nice overall, wish it were around here. Even the head badge is still nice and red. I've really grown to love these 60's Super Sports. I feel they destroy the 70's stamped dropout models in looks and feel. 

Are the two frame styles different geometry?


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 29, 2015)

That is weird to see a head badge with the red still on it.... Other than the fork, it looks like it would clean up nice.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 29, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> I've really grown to love these 60's Super Sports. I feel they destroy the 70's stamped dropout models in looks and feel.




I hear you on the looks. A huge change from the '60s to the '70s was in the paint and colors. Most if not all of the '60s colors were translucent paint over a silver metallic base while most of the '70s colors were non-metallic opaque. For me the paint (e.g. Coppertone, Violet, Sky Blue, Campus Green, etc.) is really what sets the '60s models ahead in the looks department. 

In the "feel" dept. I'd say the biggest change in SS would have been in 1967, which was the first year for the built-in kickstand, Twin-Stik shifters and the chainguard on the crank. While I happen to like all of those features, they did represent close to a 2-lb. weight gain over the more stripped down '66 and earlier models. 

The next major change in feel came in '70 with wider range gearing (14-32T freewheel and long-cage derailleur). In '71 came the change to randonneur handlebars and stamped dropouts. While riding I think you would notice the handlebars, I'm not sure the change in dropouts would be detectable from the cockpit.



> Are the two frame styles different geometry?




The geometry of the 10-speed fillet-brazed models remained unchanged from '62 through '78. It is amazing that they built that same basic frame under several model designations for 17 years!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 29, 2015)

Metacortex said:


> I hear you on the looks. A huge change from the '60s to the '70s was in the paint and colors. Most if not all of the '60s colors were translucent paint over a silver metallic base while most of the '70s colors were non-metallic opaque. For me the paint (e.g. Coppertone, Violet, Sky Blue, Campus Green, etc.) is really what sets the '60s models ahead in the looks department.




Percisely...Although...I really want a Opaque Green, Kool Lemon, and Opaque Red Super Sport or Sports Tourer.



> In the "feel" dept. I'd say the biggest change in SS would have been in 1967, which was the first year for the built-in kickstand, Twin-Stik shifters and the chainguard on the crank. While I happen to like all of those features, they did represent close to a 2-lb. weight gain over the more stripped down '66 and earlier models.
> 
> The next major change in feel came in '70 with wider range gearing (14-32T freewheel and long-cage derailleur). In '71 came the change to randonneur handlebars and stamped dropouts. While riding I think you would notice the handlebars, I'm not sure the change in dropouts would be detectable from the cockpit.
> 
> The geometry of the 10-speed fillet-brazed models remained unchanged from '62 through '78. It is amazing that they built that same basic frame under several model designations for 17 years!




I noticed this late '66 frames braze-ons are setup for the stem shifters instead of down tube shifters like the '66 model would have. When in this era did they start building these frames up for next years lineup?

I really like the rando bars and am planning to put some on my rider '77 Superior for comfort. I don't know what it is but the cockpit and handling just feel different on the early Super Sport...snappier if that's even a word...maybe its how I have them setup

Dont you mean..."The geometry of the 10-speed fillet-brazed models remained unchanged from '62 through '79"


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 29, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Percisely...Although...I really want a Opaque Green, Kool Lemon, and Opaque Red Super Sport or Sports Tourer.




The opaque colors have grown on me as well. I *never* thought I'd want an Opaque Green bike, but now it is high on my list (and proving hard to find)! The same change of heart happened to me with Sierra Brown.  I love the Opaque Red Super Sports because those were built only in '74 even though the SS was thought to have been discontinued the previous year (Al Fritz extended SS production into '74 to use up excess inventory).



> I noticed this late '66 frames braze-ons are setup for the stem shifters instead of down tube shifters like the '66 model would have. When in this era did they start building these frames up for next years lineup?




In those days Schwinn did not start building a given model year's bikes until at least 2 weeks after the start of the year (following the holiday inventory and retooling shutdown). However they did begin making and accumulating parts in advance, and that included frames. In other words by the end of '66 Schwinn would have been making SS frames for bikes they intended on building in '67. Note also that the catalog photos were typically shot in Sept. of the previous year and by that time they had to have camera ready prototypes built up in order to shoot.



> I really like the rando bars and am planning to put some on my rider '77 Superior for comfort. I don't know what it is but the cockpit and handling just feel different on the early Super Sport...snappier if that's even a word...maybe its how I have them setup




I'd say the '66 and earlier were snappier due to weighing 2 lbs. less but other than that I suppose it might be setup?



> Dont you mean..."The geometry of the 10-speed fillet-brazed models remained unchanged from '62 through '79"




I might be missing something but I'm not aware of any FB 10-speed models (other than the Twinn Sport) being built in '79 so I really did mean through '78. One exception I forgot to mention are the very rare "Sprint" frame Superiors that were built in '76.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's my F7 67 I picked up at Ann Arbor.  I wrapped my bars 4 times with the different shades of CG tape I had and settled on this shade. But after looking at this one I think I'm going to go back and rewrap with a darker shade. These are good looking bikes.

My original thread with more pics


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...r-67-Super-Sport&highlight=campus+super+sport


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2015)

The tape on there now looks like it would match the later darker Lime in the 70's. If it was Hunt Wilde bagged it may have been a green used on the Murray muscle bikes. Appears to be of the Lime flavor in my taste test. One of these days I'll find a nice Sprint era SS for the collection.


----------



## mack0327 (Sep 3, 2015)

Here are my SS's.










Just had my Opaque Blue 1972 SS restored by John Zeni, Gurnee, Illinois. My Cool Lemon 1970 Schwinn SS Step-Through and Campus Green 1971 SS were restored by Barnard's Schwinn in Oak Park, IL. Barnard's has been a Schwinn dealership since 1911. The 72 and 70 have all original components. The 71 has an upgraded drive train and wheels.


----------



## metoo (Aug 11, 2022)

Hi.  I wasn't sure where else to post this question. Does anybody know how many 68  S/S tourers were built? I have a Campus Green one. Thank you. Dave.


----------



## metoo (Aug 11, 2022)

Also, I wonder if any of the touring bags for this bike still exist. Dave.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 12, 2022)

No idea how many were built, but being a one year only model, they're pretty rare.
I have a Sierra Brown frame set.


----------

